# Random chicken ended up in my coop...



## Roosterwrangler (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello, so I came home from work today and the 2 random chicken has gotten into my coop. I think someone in the neighborhood is putting them in there. Any advice on what she is?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, but I'm laughing. I can imagine your shock coming home to find two new residents. At least whoever did it cares enough to make sure they're safe.

She looks to be some sort of game bird. And she looks to be young. 

Someone might pop in who has a better idea of her breed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's a game cross for sure, if she is younger than six months you may have to wait a bit to sort out the coloration. Nice healthy looking bird.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

She looks a lot like some of the village chickens around here, which are some type of gamefowl or game cross.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That red and black on the wings is intriguing.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

One of our hens has similar two-coloured feathers, although in her case they are brown and black.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She's a pretty little thing! I suppose congratulations are in order?!  
Maybe the neighbors have found them roaming and just assumed they were yours???

At any rate I can't imagine my reaction to that kind of a surprise! Ha!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That red and black on the wings is intriguing.












These feathers are from our ginger cockerel.


----------

